# Best DANCE Workout DVD?



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi! I've never posted to this part of the forums before, but I am a serious lurker... loving it and all of you!

So, I've decided to actually get in shape this year... I was a dancer/fitness instructor for a couple of years... and then real life happened and I had to start making money and give up my fun jobs. I'm still thin (thanks, mom! I &lt;3 this metabolism!), but I get winded easily and I have, like, no muscle tone.

I keep weird hours, so I've decided not to get a gym membership, but to do workout DVDs until I'm in slightly better shape (and it gets warmer!) and can start running without embarrassing myself in public.

BUT... to stay motivated... at least at first... I need a fun, fast-paced, sort of intense DVD. I still have the Carmen Electra "Fit To Strip" DVDs somewhere, but I'd like something a little more professional and maybe a little less cheesy.

Suggestions?


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 2, 2009)

I've tried a ministry of sound dance fitness DVD before which was quite good. It was sort of dance remix kind of music that they teach you the moves to and it was really fun but quite hard lol


----------



## magosienne (Feb 3, 2009)

Check this out






MC Hammer - U can't touch this

I couldn't resist posting it


----------



## Sunshine80 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome



I loooove dancing and I'd really love to try Zumba, I love Billy Blanks but it's really not dancing, just kickboxing


----------



## daer0n (Feb 3, 2009)

You should try turbo jam, it's a really fun workout, and they have lots of different workouts, i find that most dance workout DVD's out there are super cheesy, i have been looking for a good one for years but i feel that all of them are too cheesy, so instead i do Turbo Jam, it's much better than any of these dance workouts there are out there for sure, and the music is great


----------



## crapola (Feb 3, 2009)

i like a couple of the CRUNCH videos: Fat Burning Dance Party,Cardio Salsa, and Cardio Dance Blast. you can read reviews from amazon. hth. =)


----------



## rlise (Mar 17, 2009)

i find that actual DANCE workouts like most of the salsa, booty whatever... is just that not forreal working and toning. if you want way better music, moves, way more sweat in less then 30mins starting off then try fORREAL turbo jam! i love love it!


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 17, 2009)

I loooove Zumba and Turbo Jam!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol, Turbo Jam is great !


----------



## Tyari (Apr 4, 2009)

I dance to Beyonce and that's a workout and a half! I almost have the Single Ladies routine down-pat!!!


----------



## brightred77 (Jan 15, 2010)

um, i've actually always loved carmen electra's stuff





for a really good workout, i would probably have to go with hiphopabs. only thing is its really expensive. Hip Hop AbsÂ® Fitness, Nutrition, Diet, Weight Loss Official Site

my new favorite dvd though has to be sexy moves for the club. my friend just gave it to me and though the focus isn't a workout, the dance moves got me seriously tired! plus the instructor in the video is really awesome! Learn Club Dance | Learn How To Dance | Learn To Dance DVD | Learn To Dance Video | Instructional Dance Videos


----------



## Spring88 (Jan 16, 2010)

So You Think You Can Dance aerobic DVD's


----------



## Promodisc (Aug 23, 2012)

I keep weird hours, so I've decided not to get a gym membership, but to do workout DVDs until I'm in slightly better shape (and it gets warmer!) and can start running without embarrassing myself in public.

Link deleted per TOS violation.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you Like BELLY DANCING?

Well a couple of years ago my mother wanted to get in shape so i started searching for all kinds of videos and a stumbled upon a belly dancing workout...

Its around 30 minutes long and it puts every muscle into action. its not a hard workout and you can do it at your own pace. Ive tried it and i can asure you that u will lose weight .

here is a link for the video just check it out and let me know what you guys think.


----------

